# Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up! *Lyric KIDDED!!*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I just got back from feeding Lyric and Orion and I looked at Lyric's backend and noticed her udder was MUCH bigger! Like 3x's the size! And I felt for ligs and could barely feel one just barely hanging in there! So I'm going to guess it will be sooner than I thought! :leap: Pray for at least one :girl: !


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

That's great Crissa!!!! THINKING PINK!! :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Thanks! Now hopefully she either goes before tomorrow or on Sunday morning. I'm not going to be able to concentrate on Prom too well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

When did you think her due date was? I know you had it posted in another thread...

Wow...prom season ALREADY??? How time flies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I thought prom was in June :shrug:

Lets go Lyric!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I wasn't sure on her exact due date, I was thinking sometime in mid April. (she was in with the buck twice, first time she would have been due mid to late March or mid April. Next time I will be getting better breeding dates. :wink:

Stacey~ Our school year is over in May, so it's about the right time for prom here. :wink:

Here's some pictures from a few minutes ago. (that darn lig is still hanging in there)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Looks like she'll be a nice milker.

Hopefully she won't make you wait to long! ray:

 will be needed! LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Thinking PINK! :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I think she has a couple days to get yet.. she doesnt look poochy enough and her udder needs to grow more.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I don't know, it filled up real quick. It wasn't anywhere near that big yesterday. Unless of course her udder just has major growth spurts. lol I have to say that I'd appreciate her waiting a couple of days though! I'll be doing one last check on her in an hour. Just to be sure. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

goats are known to make fools out of me :doh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Well, I'm just afraid she'll have it while I'm gone tomorrow!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Prom in June? Around here we graduate in May(In this town it is always the last Sunday in May). Hope you have a baby on the ground soon and hopefully it is a doe. It sure has been a doe season here, I think next year between my mom and I we will have at least 17 first fresheners-and that's not counting the possible doelings still to come out of the 3 we have left. My mom sold 3 doelings to a gal in Wyoming so that would have put us at having 20 doelings here. And we also have older does to kid to. I am soooooo not looking forward to next year's kidding season :hair: :shocked:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

:shocked: That's a LOT of does kidding!

Well that little lig that was barely hanging around came back. :roll: So I'm hoping Stacey's right and she still has a couple of days. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I say she will kid on Sunday or later. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

I agree with Stacey ........ :greengrin: 
her udder needs to fill a little more...and I don't quite see the shine yet... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Yeah I am thinking a few more days yet Crissa - enjoy the prom!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Sunday would be perfect! I just don't want her to kid today. :wink: Thanks.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Looks like Lyric's turn is coming up!*

Yay! Can't wait to see what Lyric has!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well of course Lyric just HAD to kid while I was gone. She had a single black and white DOELING! :girl: :leap:

Here she is! TwiliteMeadows Lyrae's Finale! (Finale for short)








http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/Crissa_K/kids/SN850953.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/Crissa_K/kids/SN850948.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/Crissa_K/kids/SN850959.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/Crissa_K/kids/SN850954.jpg

And the baby I just got today who is a week old didn't want to be left out. (I think I'm gonna call her Ebony)


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!!! Wow I didn't think she'd go that early! I was clearly wrong! What a pretty little girl she had though. Are you going to leave her with Lyric or bottle-feed?

LW

PS and little Ebony is beautiful too!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I was really hoping that she'd wait but that's okay since the baby is nice and healthy and a GIRL! Orion's 2 for 2! I'm going to leave her with Lyric. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! :stars: PRETTY BLACK AND WHITE DOE!!!!!  

:hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!! Looks like it's a doe year for you! Congratulations! :girl: :stars: I am so happy for you!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute !  

congrats on the uneventful kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow Crissa thats so awesome! I was wrong again! - but boy that was a tiny udder! 

Congrats on the girls


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol just goes to show we know our own goats better than the rest of us can guess ... that didnt come out right but you know what I mean!

Wow, now you have two little black girls! V. cute. Interesting that you got black, and no spots from Orion!

So did Ebony turn out to have a whopping great moonspot? Or was it just the light?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....that is so neat ...you got your doeling.. :wink: ...she is so pretty....  :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the doeling!!!! Glad she's got some color to her to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Crissa, she is gorgeous!!!! And LOOK at those ears!! 

"Ebony" will have a "sister" to play with!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:leap: YAY!!! Congrats on yet another black doeling! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all so much! They are definitely what the doctor ordered. I just wish Ebony would take her bottle.  I'm hoping she'll get hungry by tomorrow and take it. Lyric is a really good momma too! And she still let's me mess with the baby.

I found this on Finale though. It's right behind her leg.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on eth girls crissa! 
As for ebony...keep trying she will get hungry and take it.
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

on the other hand, since Lyric only had a singleton, perhaps she could take the bottle baby? Less hard work for you, once she's established ... 

Otherwise, I'm sure she will get hungry and accept the bottle, just give her some time.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:stars: shes beautiful congratulations


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Well Ebony took her bottle this morning, I had to fight her at first and then she figured out that it had some good stuff in it and drained it quickly! She slept through the night pretty well too. Whenever my parent's get back from the store I will go and check on Lyric and Finale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I found this on Finale though. It's right behind her leg.


not sure what you are referring to? :scratch:

Oh .....I am so happy she took the bottle ...great news..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

The little bitty white spot. :wink: What's really funny is that my mini Husky thinks she's the surrogate mom. :roll: (she is NEVER left alone with the baby) And my brother calls Ebony "Baby", so cute!

I got a pic of Ebony eating too. What do ya'll think so far?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> mini Husky thinks she's the surrogate mom.


 Awww so cute..... :wink:

Well what I think about your little doeling is...........SHE IS GORGEOUS...  :leap: ......you have a winner there......


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is so exciting!! Congratulations!! Finale and Ebony are both just gorgeous!! I'm so glad Lyric gave you a girl!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! 

Bethany you need to see Ebony, she looks EXACTLY like Heidi. (except for the color of course :wink: )


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Crissa said:


> The little bitty white spot. :wink: quote]
> 
> That's what I thought! :doh:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Bethany you need to see Ebony, she looks EXACTLY like Heidi. (except for the color of course :wink: )


Awww, I bet she is just adorable!! Hopefully I'll get to see her one of these days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is very interesting that Orion who was a spittin' image of his spotted mom and he had 2 black doelings


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute kids I like that black color


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats and a doeling to boot-awesome!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I think it is very interesting that Orion who was a spittin' image of his spotted mom and he had 2 black doelings


That is weird. And is the entire reason I'm getting both these doelings blood tested, just to be sure. I don't think there's any way that Chase could have got them without my knowing, but I want to be certain before I decide to sell Orion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:ROFL: Goatie paternity suit :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:slapfloor: That's right! Orion says that they're his though! I've just fallen completely in love with Lyric's baby though, she's just beautiful! I think she'll turn out pretty nice. Ebony isn't bad either though. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay got a quick question. I saw Lyric's after birth so I know she passed it, but she had some blood on her tail today. Is that normal? I bumpred for babies and there weren't any and it's been over a week. There wasn't much just some on her tail.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, that is completely normal. Both my does kidded within a day of each other, the first "cleaned" out and had no discharge til 5 days later and it continued for 3 days, the 2nd had no discharge after the first 4 days and then a week later my little white goat was a mess...yicky bloody discharge on her tail and udder...looked awful,but totally normal. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay that's what I thought, I just wanted to be sure. :wink:


----------

